# Cypripedium reginae



## Carper (May 25, 2011)

I acquired this Cyp. last year with 2 small growths and it has now thrown 4 strong growths, 3 of which are in spike so well pleased with its progress. 

Gary
UK


----------



## Shiva (May 25, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2011)

Wow! That really popped up for you. Nice job!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2011)

Great plant of reginae! Nice blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Nice. I wish mine were still alive...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2011)

Looks very happy!

Dot, why is yours not still alive?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks very happy!
> 
> Dot, why is yours not still alive?



I suspect I had it in too shady a place, but I don't know for sure. It just didn't come up last year. I lost another Cyp this year -- I have one clump left. Pubescens, I think. I should photograph it -- if the mosquitoes will let me get close enough.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

Kill them! 

Nice cyps BTW, pot culture I'm guessing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I suspect I had it in too shady a place, but I don't know for sure. It just didn't come up last year. I lost another Cyp this year -- I have one clump left. Pubescens, I think. I should photograph it -- if the mosquitoes will let me get close enough.



Hey Dot, that really is surprising since you are in the heart of their homeland. This one does like some sun, but shadier conditions shouldn't kill them outright. Given their relatively cheap price I'd source another and put it in a moist spot that gets morning sun. It actually is an easy species in cooler climates.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Dot, that really is surprising since you are in the heart of their homeland. This one does like some sun, but shadier conditions shouldn't kill them outright. Given their relatively cheap price I'd source another and put it in a moist spot that gets morning sun. It actually is an easy species in cooler climates.



I may try again. We'll see...


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

Great pics and keep on trying


----------

